# Rear brake conversion



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm sure it's possible...but what are your plans with the car? It may not really be of any benefit.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

It is very possible , ZZP makes a kit for a sonic and I’m pretty sure they offer one for the Cruze as well, drums to disc


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

It is possible. Crap-ton of threads about it here. Drum to disc


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> It is very possible , ZZP makes a kit for a sonic and I’m pretty sure they offer one for the Cruze as well, drums to disc


I dont think they make a kit for the cruze? Wish they did. Id have it. 😄 🖖


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I didn't see one successfully conversion done on our forum yet! A lot of suppositions, links everywhere, theories but couldn't find a guy who did it from A to Z and it works of course! Let me know if I missed something..?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just to add my $.02 worth, as a rule of thumb, the rear drums do about 20% of the braking. Drums are also better performing than discs generally as well.
IIRC Cruze models with drum brakes have either a GNG or GNC rear axle. You want the GNG
To figure out what axle you have, all you need is to give your VIN to your dealer or try a lookup online. It may also be on the glove box lid.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Just to add my $.02 worth, as a rule of thumb, the rear drums do about 20% of the braking. Drums are also better performing than discs generally as well.
> 
> To figure out what axle you have, all you need is to give your VIN to your dealer or try a lookup online. It may also be on the glove box lid.


But rear disc brakes look 'cooler'. 😉🤣🖖


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

If I still had my '12, you'd already have your answer. Ya know, I really do miss that little red car.


----------



## hwertz (Dec 21, 2021)

Interesting that there are kits even for the Sonic. My first thought would have been "no, not possible" due to the ABS system -- but I suppose if there's some way to regulate braking to each wheel it doesn't care what kind of brake is on it?

I'm with Blasirl though, it probably would not make any functional difference, the car weight shifts forward under hard braking (unless you're jamming on the brakes in reverse I guess 😄 ) so the drums just don't do much of the braking.


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

I considered doing that but since the rears are almost irrelevant in a panic stop I decided against it . Instead, I replaced the front ones with Stop Tech rotors and carbon/ceramic pads. The difference in stopping power went up to a completely different level under serious to panic circumstances.

...and they look waaaaay cooler than replacing the rear with disc brakes.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The US is the only country that has rear drums on a Cruze. I have a 2012 diesel Holden Cruze and had another car for a while with drum rear brakes and there is definitely adjustment problems with the drums that discs just don't have. I have owned the Cruze from new and it has been great.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Aussie said:


> The US is the only country that has rear drums on a Cruze. I have a 2012 diesel Holden Cruze and had another car for a while with drum rear brakes and there is definitely adjustment problems with the drums that discs just don't have. I have owned the Cruze from new and it has been great.


The US lacks a LOT on car offerings compared to Europe and Japan. We're stuck on trucks and SUV's. 😢 🖖


----------



## Stanza3 (11 mo ago)

PAChevyCruze said:


> But rear disc brakes look 'cooler'. 😉🤣🖖


This is the exact reason I asked this question and why I want to convert my rear brakes to disc brakes haha.. THANKS for all the reply everyone but I think I'm just gonna hold off on this for now.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Stanza3 said:


> This is the exact reason I asked this question and why I want to convert my rear brakes to disc brakes haha.. THANKS for all the reply everyone but I think I'm just gonna hold off on this for now.


If you ever change your mind, try and locate one of the following and see if you can get a complete rear axle with hubs. I would go for the Z-Link myself.
LKQ
Pick-N-Pull
Car-Part.com

A yard near me has an axle with brake hubs and it will be about $130.





Auto Parts Prices | LKQ Pick Your Part | LKQ Self Service - Milwaukee


LKQ Self Service - Milwaukee We have the lowest prices for OEM used auto parts and accessories in the area. Ask about our comprehensive 90 Day Worry-Free Guarantee!




www.lkqpickyourpart.com





So if you change your mind, take a lot of pictures and video and tell us how to do it.


----------



## Stanza3 (11 mo ago)

Blasirl said:


> If you ever change your mind, try and locate one of the following and see if you can get a complete rear axle with hubs. I would go for the Z-Link myself.
> LKQ
> Pick-N-Pull
> Car-Part.com
> ...


Actually this would probably be an easier route right? Just find an axle that already has disc brakes and swap it out with my axle.


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Stanza3 said:


> Actually this would probably be an easier route right? Just find an axle that already has disc brakes and swap it out with my axle.


I found a loaded axle at a local yard for $200. thinking you would need to still pick up calipers. I dont believe loaded axles come with those.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

PAChevyCruze said:


> The US lacks a LOT on car offerings compared to Europe and Japan. We're stuck on trucks and SUV's. 😢 🖖


Well yea…we need those big diesel trucks to haul our fat kids around! Ahhh, only funny because it’s true 😄

ps, don’t tell my son I said that…


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Bvogt said:


> Well yea…we need those big diesel trucks to haul our fat kids around! Ahhh, only funny because it’s true 😄
> 
> ps, don’t tell my son I said that…


🤣🤣😅


----------



## BuddhaJoe (Dec 10, 2021)

You guys are killing me 😂😂😂


----------

